# Professor Feliciano "Kimo" Ferreira Seminar, Meriden CT, Jan 8th



## CTKempo Todd (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello Brothers and Sisters,

Have not been here for bit so sorry for the short notice.

Just wanted to let you know that Professor Kimo, a great Kempo master will be at my school in Meriden (CT KEMPO and FITNESS) on Monday evening January 8th.
He will be teaching a children's seminar as well as an Adult one.

The Adult seminar is from 7:30 to 9:00PM and the cost is 30.00.

PM me or email me at todd.guay@cox.net if you would like more information)
Everyone is welcome regardless of style. Just bring an open mind and a good attitude. ;-)

Peace and Happy New Year
Todd Guay
CT Kempo and Fitness
South Meriden, CT


----------



## kosho (Jan 2, 2007)

I have been to a few of his seminars. he is truly a great teacher and one 
of the top kempo people we have out there today. anyone who can make this should go...
kosho


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Jan 2, 2007)

kosho said:


> I have been to a few of his seminars. he is truly a great teacher and one
> of the top kempo people we have out there today. anyone who can make this should go...
> kosho


 

Thank you for the endorsement. Looking forward to 2 weeks of sore fingers after this... LOL


----------



## RevIV (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello Todd,
I am going to jump in on your announcement.  Prof. Kimo will be teaching at Dragon-Phoenix MA Lowell dojo, Tues. the 9th and Also Dragon-phoenix ma Natick school on the 10th.  He will be at Cape Cod m.a. on thurs.  I think all the locations may have a spot available but please call to find out.
Jesse Dwire
www.dpkempo.com


----------



## MeatWad2 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Does Professor Kimo teach Professor Chow kempo?*


----------



## Matt (Jan 2, 2007)

MeatWad2 said:


> *Does Professor Kimo teach Professor Chow kempo?*



Seems like such a simple question, no?

The answer is no...and yes. No he doesn't teach Kara-Ho, you want GM Kuoha for that. No he doesn't teach Goshinjitsu Chinese Kempo as Master Bill Chun, Jr. does (quite well). However, he, like almost everybody teaching kempo out of Hawaii, owes a debt to Professor Chow. What Professor Kimo teaches is his interpretation of what he learned from a variety of sources. He wasn't a direct student of Chow, but references some techniques of Professor Chow, to provide historical context, but what he teaches is his own. You will see common elements of movement shared by Hawaiian kempo styles, but with a 'twist' that is sometimes literal. 

Stop by one of the dates if you can. It's much easier to see than to explain. Essentially, he just teaches good kempo. 

Matt


----------



## MJS (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks like things worked out with my schedule, so aside from any last minute, unforeseen issues, I'll be there!!

Looking forward to it!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## RevIV (Jan 3, 2007)

MJS said:


> Looks like things worked out with my schedule, so aside from any last minute, unforeseen issues, I'll be there!!
> 
> Looking forward to it!!:ultracool
> 
> Mike


 

It will be nice to meet you. I will be driving up that day to be at Sensei Todd's seminar as well.  I am taking advantage of Prof. Kimo being in New England.  I will be going to his seminars from monday to Wednesday.  Just wish i could make it to Atlantic City like some of you other guys to see all the other seminars
In Peace,
Jesse


----------



## MeatWad2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks!  Who did he train with?


----------



## MJS (Jan 3, 2007)

RevIV said:


> It will be nice to meet you. I will be driving up that day to be at Sensei Todd's seminar as well. I am taking advantage of Prof. Kimo being in New England. I will be going to his seminars from monday to Wednesday. Just wish i could make it to Atlantic City like some of you other guys to see all the other seminars
> In Peace,
> Jesse


 
Sounds good!  Looking forward to meeting you as well.

Mike


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 3, 2007)

Makes me wish I was not working 3rd shift.  I wish I could be there but doubt my boss would aprove of my not getting to work that evening


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Jan 3, 2007)

MeatWad2 said:


> Thanks! Who did he train with?


 

I believe his most direct teachings come from Walter Godin as well as the Emperado brothers. Jesse or Matt, please fell free to correct me if I am wrong.

Mike,
That is great news...

Jesse,
Glad you will be there on Monday evening. I'll send you communication via email.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 3, 2007)

I've trained under "Kimo". Its worth a looksee.
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 3, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> Makes me wish I was not working 3rd shift. I wish I could be there but doubt my boss would aprove of my not getting to work that evening


Call in sick!


----------



## John Bishop (Jan 3, 2007)

CTKempo Todd said:


> I believe his most direct teachings come from Walter Godin as well as the Emperado brothers. Jesse or Matt, please fell free to correct me if I am wrong.



Walter Godin and his chief instructor, Martin Buell, and a few others.  
Neither of the "Emperado Brothers" were his teachers.  Joe Emperado died in 1958, and Sijo Emperado did not meet Kimo until the Gathering of Eagles in 1999.


http://www.kempojutsu.net/history.html

http://www.worldblackbelt.com/Living_Legends/Ferreira_Kimo.asp


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Jan 3, 2007)

John Bishop said:


> Walter Godin and his chief instructor, Martin Buell, and a few others.
> Neither of the "Emperado Brothers" were his teachers. Joe Emperado died in 1958, and Sijo Emperado did not meet Kimo until the Gathering of Eagles in 1999.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for the info John. He mentions the Emperado brothers a lot in his seminars during Q&A times.


----------



## John Bishop (Jan 3, 2007)

CTKempo Todd said:


> Thanks for the info John. He mentions the Emperado brothers a lot in his seminars during Q&A times.



He probably has some very interesting stories about the brothers.  Walter Godin was very close to Joe Emperado, and was good friends with Sijo until his (Godin's) passing.


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Jan 3, 2007)

John Bishop said:


> He probably has some very interesting stories about the brothers. Walter Godin was very close to Joe Emperado, and was good friends with Sijo until his (Godin's) passing.


 
There's the link then and where I made my incorrect assumption. Thanks Johnand Happy new year.


----------



## Matt (Jan 3, 2007)

John Bishop said:


> Walter Godin and his chief instructor, Martin Buell, and a few others.
> Neither of the "Emperado Brothers" were his teachers.  Joe Emperado died in 1958, and Sijo Emperado did not meet Kimo until the Gathering of Eagles in 1999.
> 
> 
> ...



Precisely. 

Thank you!


----------



## MJS (Jan 9, 2007)

The seminar was a blast!!:ultracool 

This was my first time meeting Prof. Kimo, and I was really looking forward to it. He was a very humble man. Came around and introduced himself to everyone. 

We began with various techniques off of punches and some grabs. Prof. was always walking around, making sure that we fully understood how to apply the technique and to answer any questions we had. I had the chance to be an uke for him while he demo'd some techniques. It was certainly an eye opening experience!

At the end of the seminar, we all sat down and had a Q&A session. It was nice to hear about his background and more about his art.

I also had the chance to meet and workout with Mr. Todd Guay and Mr. Jesse Dwire. It was nice to finally put a face with the name! Both were very friendly and a pleasure to work with. 

After the seminar, Todd, Jesse, Prof. Kimo, his wife and myself went out to dinner. More good times and conversation followed!

Thanks Todd for putting together a fantastic seminar. It was great meeting everyone and I look forward to working out again in the future!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## KempoShaun (Jan 10, 2007)

Jesse, Matt...  Damn guys, wish I could have made this one as well.  Had neurosurgery a few weeks ago and am on bed rest until April 14.  Matt, let Chris know I'll be taking him up on his lobster dinner offer as soon as I'm up and around.  Oh, and I'll see you at the next seminar!


----------



## Matt (Jan 10, 2007)

KempoShaun said:


> Jesse, Matt...  Damn guys, wish I could have made this one as well.  Had neurosurgery a few weeks ago and am on bed rest until April 14.  Matt, let Chris know I'll be taking him up on his lobster dinner offer as soon as I'm up and around.  Oh, and I'll see you at the next seminar!



Looking forward to it Shaun. Best wishes for a speedy (and more importantly thorough) recovery. Professor Kimo will be at our place (Cape Cod Martial Arts Academy) Thursday(1/11), and I'm really looking forward to it. I have a feeling I'll be reviewing a lot of material that day before the seminar too. There's always something that could use a little 'adjustment', and he's always got something deeper up his sleeve. 

Matt


----------



## MJS (Jan 10, 2007)

I wish I could've made it to the last 2 but that thing called work seemed to get in the way. 

I'm sure it'll be another great time! Please post a review afterwards! 

Mike


----------



## RevIV (Jan 11, 2007)

well its late and i have had one great week so far.  I love the fact that my work is going to seminars MJS.  Lets see CT on monday for 3 hours of seminars with Prof. Kimo, 3 hours on tues and 3 hours today plus the private lessons i was able to get in yesterday and today. My brain is about to explode and i love it.  Must say i am tired and sore and i am waiting to get feeling back in my fingers from all the small joint manipulations that we did.  The best part about the 3 days was that even if Prof. Kimo did a similiar technique on 2 of the days the interpretations and executions would differ per person and class so that one technique turned into 12 different moves.  What a great time, I wish i could of made it for a 4th day of seminars but like mike said i have this thing called work..... wait. thats right, im going to be at the dojo all day going over all the material that i worked on this week with my students, i love this job.
In Peace,
Jesse


----------



## Matt (Jan 11, 2007)

Just got back from dinner with Professor Kimo, Kiko and Master Hatch. The seminar went really well, a great time was had by all. I got to work on some things before hand, and really get into an in depth look at bunkai for several forms. We're already looking forward to next time. 
Tonight's seminar covered grabs, locks, kake-te, and some good old fashioned kempo. 

Matt


----------



## MJS (Jan 11, 2007)

Sounds great! Thanks for the review!


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Jan 12, 2007)

Good to hear Matt..

I'm sure Prof Kimo and Kiko-san are very tired from all the running around and will be happy to get some rest in their own bed. 

BTW..If they come by again to my school I think I will need a truck to cart all of their luggage!  LOL


----------



## RevIV (Jan 17, 2007)

So what do you guys say to a Kempo Jutsu workout sometime in Feb. to go over all the things that Prof. Kimo taught us throughout the week?  just throwing it out there.  and wow, just thought of it. My dojo would be in the middle of the Cape and CT.
In Peace
Jesse


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Jan 17, 2007)

RevIV said:


> So what do you guys say to a Kempo Jutsu workout sometime in Feb. to go over all the things that Prof. Kimo taught us throughout the week? just throwing it out there. and wow, just thought of it. My dojo would be in the middle of the Cape and CT.
> In Peace
> Jesse


 

Awesome Idea Jesse..I'm in.  (Oh and I want tio learn those Bo forms from you..  )


----------



## MJS (Jan 17, 2007)

RevIV said:


> So what do you guys say to a Kempo Jutsu workout sometime in Feb. to go over all the things that Prof. Kimo taught us throughout the week? just throwing it out there. and wow, just thought of it. My dojo would be in the middle of the Cape and CT.
> In Peace
> Jesse


 
Sounds good to me!!  My eyes were opened to some great stuff, and I'd love to learn more!

Mike


----------



## marlon (Jan 17, 2007)

RevIV said:


> So what do you guys say to a Kempo Jutsu workout sometime in Feb. to go over all the things that Prof. Kimo taught us throughout the week? just throwing it out there. and wow, just thought of it. My dojo would be in the middle of the Cape and CT.
> In Peace
> Jesse


 

Jesse, i wold love to make that.  a weekend would be great.  The week end of the 17th or the first week end in March if those are good for you.

Respectfully,
marlon


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Jan 17, 2007)

Yup..
And at the very least, us New England guys have no excuse NOT to do this AT LEAST once a quarter...


----------



## RevIV (Jan 17, 2007)

All right then it is done.  I will check my schedule and see what we can do.
In Peace
Jesse


----------



## Matt (Jan 17, 2007)

RevIV said:


> All right then it is done.  I will check my schedule and see what we can do.
> In Peace
> Jesse



I know that this will come as a surprise, but I've got a lot going on so I'm very tentative about making it there. PE subject area test for MA certification is March 3rd, so that's out for me. Feb. 17th is a possibility. 

I'd really like to make it, as there's *lots* of things to go over. 

Matt


----------



## RevIV (Jan 17, 2007)

Matt said:


> I know that this will come as a surprise, but I've got a lot going on so I'm very tentative about making it there. PE subject area test for MA certification is March 3rd, so that's out for me. Feb. 17th is a possibility.
> 
> I'd really like to make it, as there's *lots* of things to go over.
> 
> Matt


I will be in NY training on the 3rd anyways.  Thanks for the notes the other day.  I will check the schedule for the 17th of Feb. and see if its a possibility.
Jesse


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Jan 18, 2007)

RevIV said:


> I will be in NY training on the 3rd anyways. Thanks for the notes the other day. I will check the schedule for the 17th of Feb. and see if its a possibility.
> Jesse


 

The 17th if it's a little later in the day. I have to teach Sat morning until noon...


----------



## marlon (Jan 18, 2007)

I might have to miss it then because one of my students is having his barmitzvah on that day.  Maybe mid march is possible.  if not then i will make the next one

marlon


----------



## MJS (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm working that day (what else is new) but I'll do my best to see if I can swap days.  It'll be great to meet up with everyone again and do some good training.:ultracool


----------



## RevIV (Jan 19, 2007)

marlon said:


> I might have to miss it then because one of my students is having his barmitzvah on that day. Maybe mid march is possible. if not then i will make the next one
> 
> marlon


 
Marlon,

If we do have it on the day you will miss i will let you know whats going on in midmarch.  I am planning a stick and knife fighting seminar from the Pentjat silat system in my school and then having a nice banquet afterwards.
In Peace,
Jesse


----------



## LawDog (Jan 20, 2007)

Master Dwyer,
The next time Kimo visits the area would you let me know? I have talked with him on the phone many times but have never met with him directly I would like to do so.
Thanks,


----------

